

Justin.tv Channel: Demos of Numbrosia, Numbrosia 2, and Numbrosia 3 iPhone apps. - amichail
http://www.justin.tv/numbrosia

======
amichail
I just started using Justin.tv to broadcast today.

Any tips on how I can make these demos work well?

Currently, users are required to log in to chat. Should I change this to let
people chat without logging in?

